# joining the fun



## akaaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey Everyone!

  I lurked for years, recently joined and this is my first post. I am normally quiet on forums, but I've decided to join in on the fun. I love makeup and more recently have become _obsessed _with skincare products.

  I look forward to "meeting" you all!

  xoxo,
  aggie


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Aggie, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

^^ Thanks Naynadine!


----------



## ninaakabrattwin (Aug 17, 2014)

WELCOME!!!!


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 17, 2014)

ninaakabrattwin said:


> WELCOME!!!!


Thanks, nina!


----------



## Dustgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi! I got sucked into Spektra during Alluring Aquatics, and finally made a profile.  Vancouver BC area makeup lover.


----------



## Dustgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Oops I meant to make my own post, not take someone else's over. Sorry, Aggie!


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 18, 2014)

LOL, no problem! I'm new as well and will probably do the same one day!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Welcome to Specktra!


   Thank you, PeachTwist!


----------



## hansenhayley (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 26, 2014)

hansenhayley said:


> Welcome!!


Thanks, hayley!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## akaaggie (Aug 26, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


>


  Thanks, kaitlyn! I am enjoying the forum!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

akaaggie said:


> Thanks, kaitlyn! I am enjoying the forum!


  I just recently joined aswell! Its been great so far


----------



## nykisim (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new. I am not a makeup artist, I just love makeup.


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 27, 2014)

nykisim said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new. I am not a makeup artist, I just love makeup.


Hi nykisim, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am new as well and have found that the information here is excellent for pros and amateurs!


----------



## sedmo007 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Aless Vanou (Aug 29, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you, sed and aless - welcome to you as well!


----------



## Ellee90 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm a newer member as well, it's been really fun so far! Welcome!


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks, Ellee, the forum is fun! I race to the site every evening to see which of my thread subscriptions have new posts!


----------



## Ellee90 (Aug 29, 2014)

It is super addicting!


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, Aggie!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## akaaggie (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you, Jennifae! I am learning so much!


----------

